# Horse related tattoos



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

With my 18th birthday only a couple months away now, I have been playing with the idea of getting a tattoo to relate to what I love the most, horses. 

I don't like the over used idea of a horse portrait. 

I was thinking a small (like size of a quarter?) horseshoe on my wrist or neck. But I still would like it to look unique and beautiful. 
Or some other symbol that relates to horses (ideas?)

If you guys have unique tattoos yourself or tattoo ideas, i'd love for you to share.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well it my work for you or not but i have 2 i designed but hand for some one, and they have a heart in the middle and your tattoo artist can do the detailing, im not an artist. But see if you like them.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i have an over complex idea 
i want a horses head and on the forehead i want a pentacle with each of the four elements inside


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

skittlesfirehawk said:


> i have an over complex idea
> i want a horses head and on the forehead i want a pentacle with each of the four elements inside


I cant try making one for you, may have it dont tomorrow or the next day. And see what you think and if you want i could do some mods.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Well it my work for you or not but i have 2 i designed but hand for some one, and they have a heart in the middle and your tattoo artist can do the detailing, im not an artist. But see if you like them.


Those are pretty cool ideas. I want something really unique. I was thinking a horseshoe connected a dream catcher. But that would obviously be an elaborate peice. Or a horseshoe with angel wings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not an artist, but a web crawler, how about this










Here's a pretty idea


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm not an artist, but a web crawler, how about this


Oh wow! Exactly what I had pictured. That's so unique too! 

Thank you! 

I wonder how big would be appropriate for something like that. And placement. Hmmm 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a good friend who's a tattoo artist. She says that if you want something small, your neck isn't the best place. The ink sometimes "runs" a little there. Not really badly, but over time the edges will be less sharp. Just something to think about.

I am also thinking about my first tattoo!! I want to see what people come up with 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> I have a good friend who's a tattoo artist. She says that if you want something small, your neck isn't the best place. The ink sometimes "runs" a little there. Not really badly, but over time the edges will be less sharp. Just something to think about.
> 
> I am also thinking about my first tattoo!! I want to see what people come up with
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good to know! Yeah I really like the whole dreamcatcher idea. I wonder how I could incorporate Roger (my horse) into it. Maybe a chesnut colored feather?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am a big tattoo fanatic and have many so I thought i'd post! I personally like black tattoos since color fades more quickly and black is easier and faster to touch up. I am actually working on a feather/dream catcher tattoo to incorporate my horse Cozmoe into it as well as my indian ancestory. Its going on my rib cage since it is a larger design but a place I really liked that I had my first tattoo done was the back of my neck right across that bone. It wasn't the easiest tattoo but I love the placement and you can do a few different sizes of tattoos there so you have plenty of options whereas the wrist or behind the ear, etc. is very limited on sizing and detail. When I get my sketch done in the next couple days I'll post it here and your more than welcome to copy from it if you like it. =)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Could you post a couple of pics of Roger?


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

RedRacer7 said:


> I am a big tattoo fanatic and have many so I thought i'd post! I personally like black tattoos since color fades more quickly and black is easier and faster to touch up. I am actually working on a feather/dream catcher tattoo to incorporate my horse Cozmoe into it as well as my indian ancestory. Its going on my rib cage since it is a larger design but a place I really liked that I had my first tattoo done was the back of my neck right across that bone. It wasn't the easiest tattoo but I love the placement and you can do a few different sizes of tattoos there so you have plenty of options whereas the wrist or behind the ear, etc. is very limited on sizing and detail. When I get my sketch done in the next couple days I'll post it here and your more than welcome to copy from it if you like it. =)


That sounds awesome! I would really like it on my left side (next to my heart) but considering it is my first tattoo, I might whimp out. I was gonna do grayscale with teal and brown accents. 

How are you incorporating your horse into yours?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

This one. Fo Sho.


I'm sorry :lol: couldn't resist!


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> This one. Fo Sho.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry :lol: couldn't resist!


That's a hot tattoo. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

mselizabeth said:


> That sounds awesome! I would really like it on my left side (next to my heart) but considering it is my first tattoo, I might whimp out. I was gonna do grayscale with teal and brown accents.
> 
> How are you incorporating your horse into yours?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a leather like tie going around the tips of my feathers and on the strings of the leather on one side i'm having beads drawn onto the strings with his name in letters and a horse shoe on a bead at the start and ending of his name. -----(U)(C)(O)(Z)(M)(O)(E)(U)----- The "U's will be more defined as horseshoes but you get the idea =)


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

RedRacer7 said:


> I have a leather like tie going around the tips of my feathers and on the strings of the leather on one side i'm having beads drawn onto the strings with his name in letters and a horse shoe on a bead at the start and ending of his name. -----(U)(C)(O)(Z)(M)(O)(E)(U)----- The "U's will be more defined as horseshoes but you get the idea =)


That's a neat idea. I'm not a huge fan of my boy's name. If I do decide to get it on my ribs, I will make the horseshoe his actual hoof size (he's a BIG boy)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Could you post a couple of pics of Roger?


Sorry I did not see this until now.

Here are a couple photos of my boy.
http://instagr.am/p/ox2RD/
http://instagr.am/p/m2bdb/


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

mselizabeth said:


> That's a neat idea. I'm not a huge fan of my boy's name. If I do decide to get it on my ribs, I will make the horseshoe his actual hoof size (he's a BIG boy)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That would be a great idea to do his hoof size! Maybe find a cool design to fill the horse shoe in with and some small things within the design that remind you of him. The ribcage isn't that bad =)


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

I lovee the dreamcatcher idea! So pretty.

I'm planning on getting an outline of a horse galloping on the lower right side of my back with feathers throughout the mane and tail, and then intertwined within the outline I want to have alberta wild flowers. 

Hopefully i'll be getting it by summer, but they can be so expensive! I'm also being really picky about my particular artist because I find a lot of horse tattoos i've seen can either look very severe and manly or distorted and just not quite... _right._


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Here are the two placements/sizes i'm considering.









(That would be about his hoof size)

*-OR-


*​








If I whimp out of the first one.

What do you guys think?


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

LValentina said:


> I lovee the dreamcatcher idea! So pretty.
> 
> I'm planning on getting an outline of a horse galloping on the lower right side of my back with feathers throughout the mane and tail, and then intertwined within the outline I want to have alberta wild flowers.
> 
> Hopefully i'll be getting it by summer, but they can be so expensive! I'm also being really picky about my particular artist because I find a lot of horse tattoos i've seen can either look very severe and manly or distorted and just not quite... _right._


I know exactly what you mean! Most horse tattoos I have looked at from artists are horses with tons and tons of muscle and positioned like they have bad-a attitudes. Or some of them have weird bended necks and you wonder if its a horse or a flamingo with big ears :?


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

LValentina said:


> I lovee the dreamcatcher idea! So pretty.
> 
> I'm planning on getting an outline of a horse galloping on the lower right side of my back with feathers throughout the mane and tail, and then intertwined within the outline I want to have alberta wild flowers.
> 
> Hopefully i'll be getting it by summer, but they can be so expensive! I'm also being really picky about my particular artist because I find a lot of horse tattoos i've seen can either look very severe and manly or distorted and just not quite... _right._


Haha yeah, picky is good. 
My instructor has a horse across her entire back. She said she got it when she was 20, but she now regrets it. I really hope I won't regret the decision to get mine. 

How much do larger pieces run? I probably don't want to spend more than 200 or so.


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

I like them both but i'm preferential to the ribs, I think that looks beautiful. I have a rib tattoo.. it definitely wasn't the most pleasant experience but in the end you forget about the pain, plus I personally like that area because it's pretty private, you have the option of showing people or keeping it covered up. (Unless your in a bathing suit, of course). The second option can be covered up too though!


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

LValentina said:


> I like them both but i'm preferential to the ribs, I think that looks beautiful. I have a rib tattoo.. it definitely wasn't the most pleasant experience but in the end you forget about the pain, plus I personally like that area because it's pretty private, you have the option of showing people or keeping it covered up. (Unless your in a bathing suit, of course). The second option can be covered up too though!


With it being my first, I don't know how well I can take the pain. I'm a whimp when it comes to piercings.. but that's a much more severe pain. I almost fainted when I got my belly button pierced . 

How much more painful was the rib tattoo than any of your others?

I'm going to nursing school in the fall, so a private area is a must!


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I second the ribs. If your wanting a larger piece you want a large enough space to have the detail look good. Cramming a large piece to a smaller area will mess up detail and when you get older a detailed small tattoo will look like an ink blot lol. The ribs would be a great place I think =)


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

Just saw your comments now! 



RedRacer7 said:


> I know exactly what you mean! Most horse tattoos I have looked at from artists are horses with tons and tons of muscle and positioned like they have bad-a attitudes. Or some of them have weird bended necks and you wonder if its a horse or a flamingo with big ears :?


TOTALLY. haha I'm glad you know what i'm getting at. I think maybe it's because we all love horses and are around them so much that we notice the little things. I think a lot of it has to do with the tattoo artist not actually "knowing" horses, just how to draw them.. but yeah i've seen some pretty odd ones haha.



> Haha yeah, picky is good.
> My instructor has a horse across her entire back. She said she got it when she was 20, but she now regrets it. I really hope I won't regret the decision to get mine.
> 
> How much do larger pieces run? I probably don't want to spend more than 200 or so.


I have 3 small-ish stars running down my side that cost me $180 at one of the best tattoo parlors in town, IMO. I'm expecting my horse tattoo to run upwards and beyond of $500.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

LValentina said:


> I have 3 small-ish stars running down my side that cost me $180 at one of the best tattoo parlors in town, IMO. I'm expecting my horse tattoo to run upwards and beyond of $500.


Oh wow! I live in the Midwest, so things are a bit cheaper around here. A lot of my friends have quotes on their sides that cost around $60. How much do you recon the side dream catcher tattoo I posted above cost?


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

LValentina said:


> Just saw your comments now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always add to it gradually if you cant drop say $500 at one time. If its something you truly want it will be completely worth it doing it in sessions.Thankfully I have a friend that is an artist that I trust to do my work but tattoos can get pretty high, and you really want a reputable and well known artist or you'll get a tattoo like the one a forum poster posted earlier in this thread :-( Mine is going to be done in multiple sessions because I don't have a very high pain tolerance so 30-45 minute sessions is about all I can tolerate.


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

> With it being my first, I don't know how well I can take the pain. I'm a whimp when it comes to piercings.. but that's a much more severe pain. I almost fainted when I got my belly button pierced .
> 
> How much more painful was the rib tattoo than any of your others?
> 
> I'm going to nursing school in the fall, so a private area is a must!


It's my one and only as of right now so I don't have any other areas to compare it with! I've heard the fleshier the area the less pain, so obviously your ribs are going to hurt quite a bit, but like I said.. once it's over, it's over, and you forget about it. I did deep yoga breathing through my entire session and he thought I had fallen asleep! haha, realistically I was screaming inside.



> Oh wow! I live in the Midwest, so things are a bit cheaper around here. A lot of my friends have quotes on their sides that cost around $60. How much do you recon the side dream catcher tattoo I posted above cost?


Quite a bit, since it's such a large intricate piece, but again it's a permanent thing so when it comes to me personally I found an artist I like and a place that was extremley reputable and the price is kind of the last thing I worried about. I'm not sure, I would say around $400 or more but again.. I'm no expert.



> You can always add to it gradually if you cant drop say $500 at one time. If its something you truly want it will be completely worth it doing it in sessions.Thankfully I have a friend that is an artist that I trust to do my work but tattoos can get pretty high, and you really want a reputable and well known artist or you'll get a tattoo like the one a forum poster posted earlier in this thread :sad: Mine is going to be done in multiple sessions because I don't have a very high pain tolerance so 30-45 minute sessions is about all I can tolerate.


Ya, I completely agree - lucky you that you have a friend whose an artist! Jealous! I think the piece I want i'll be able to sit through, but who knows, I might chicken out halfway through and request some session time! haha


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

I have several tattoos at this point. I call them my midlife crisis. The frist one I got on my right upper arm. It is a heraldic bear that is about four inches wide and six or seven long - one back claw just hangs out from under an average t-shirt. It took about two hours and was mildly uncomfortable - the bear fur being shaded in was the wrose part. 

The Troll on my left upper arm is not quite as big, and again, slightly uncomfortable.

The dragon head on the back of my left shoulder actully felt good and my system flushed with endorphines. This is the site I suggest for anyone getting a first tattoo - the fleshy part of the upper shoulder. 

For some unknown reason, I wanted to expand the dragon head to a full dragon. Because of how the head was placed, instead of going down my back, the body is going down my side. (Eventually the wings will go across my back) I could only stand an hour and a half of getting work done on my side - with three five minute breaks. It hurt so so so bad! I am dreading the next session where the scales will be drawn in - and the one after that for the color.

IMO go with the shoulder. It does not hurt much at all. It can be easily hidden or shown off as you please.

I have wanted to get a tattoo of my horse, but my tattoo artist is not great with horse portraits. As she works for trade, I am not going to change. Around here, getting someoen who knows what they are doing runs about $200 for a small tattoo. My bear, which took three hours, would have run closer to $700 if I did not pay for it through trade.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't have any tattoos on my ribs but one on my foot and that was painful, I've been told it's worse than the ribs so you should be fine. But plan on spending several hundred on a tattoo of a good size. If the price sounds cheap there's a reason for it. I'm in the midwest too and $60 will get you a good tattoo just bigger than a half dollar. This is something that you never want to skimp on price with as serious complications can arise from someone who doesn't know what they are doing.


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 5 so far and the shoulder was probably the easiest for me also. My neck was the worst. It was odd but I actually didn't mind my rib cage. My other side of my rib cage will involve shading however and that could be a completely different story lol.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

I think a peice that could incorporate all the elements I want would be worth the pain and money. Does anyone else have any creative horse shoe ideas? I also need to incorporate a memorial for my uncle, dad, and grandpa. 

If I keep the dreamcatcher I'd have 3 feathers, each representing them.

Hmm. I need to put all these ideas onto paper. Too bad I'm the worlds WORST artist. Haha


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

mselizabeth said:


> Hmm. I need to put all these ideas onto paper. Too bad I'm the worlds WORST artist. Haha


Both of my tattoos were concepts. I knew what I wanted but like you am no artist! I brought different pictures and the tattoo artist compiled them into what I wanted.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

yadlim said:


> I have several tattoos at this point. I call them my midlife crisis. The frist one I got on my right upper arm. It is a heraldic bear that is about four inches wide and six or seven long - one back claw just hangs out from under an average t-shirt. It took about two hours and was mildly uncomfortable - the bear fur being shaded in was the wrose part.
> 
> The Troll on my left upper arm is not quite as big, and again, slightly uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


What about the middle of my upperback? Part of it would go across my spine obviously. 

Love to see your tattoos if you wanna share


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am an artist by no means whatsoever but here is something I just sketched out. Kind of the same thing your talking about wanting. Maybe the horseshoe being bigger. My horseshoe and feathers are not the greatest but o well lol. The three feathers representing your loved ones and the horseshoe representing your horse


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

RedRacer7 said:


> I am an artist by no means whatsoever but here is something I just sketched out. Kind of the same thing your talking about wanting. Maybe the horseshoe being bigger. My horseshoe and feathers are not the greatest but o well lol. The three feathers representing your loved ones and the horseshoe representing your horse



Wow that looks amazing. Your a *much* better drawer than I am, that's for sure! I'll be sure to show you guys when I get it done. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Just remember that small details are hard to put in. Things blur a bit overtime and it you have small details close together they tend to run into each other over time. So if you want small, stay simple or go bigger. Thats the advice I have been given as I have been planning out my tattoo.

I'm getting mine done a week from today and the idea my artist has is this : 










He says he has to change it here and there but will keep the basic ideas. He has to redo the mane and some area that I have too tight for it to look good later on. I'm going to be getting it on the back of my shoulder and it is about 4-5 inches in diameter.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So not an idea for a tattoo, but I've been playing :lol::lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll stop now :lol::lol:


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> So not an idea for a tattoo, but I've been playing :lol::lol:


Ahw! That took me a minute to realize that was my horse! Haha 

Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Just remember that small details are hard to put in. Things blur a bit overtime and it you have small details close together they tend to run into each other over time. So if you want small, stay simple or go bigger. Thats the advice I have been given as I have been planning out my tattoo.
> 
> I'm getting mine done a week from today and the idea my artist has is this :
> 
> ...


That's a cool idea. The horse looks very powerful! Neat design you'll have to share with us once you get it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I'll stop now :lol::lol:


Ahw he looks so cute! Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I love looking at everyones tattoos.. I love the horseshoe dreamcatcher!


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> I love looking at everyones tattoos.. I love the horseshoe dreamcatcher!


Agreed! Do you have one?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Nah  Not yet at least.. HA.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Nah  Not yet at least.. HA.


Haha its only a matter of time.


----------



## lima (Apr 3, 2017)

Maybe this 50+ Dreamcatcher Tattoo - Best Designs with Meaning maybe you will find what you need.


----------

